# Okuma Reels



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Ok guys,

Other than the number of ball berrings and line cap, what are the differences between the Okuma Coronado CD-65 and the Okuma Epixor EB-65? 

Both reels have 4.5 to 1 retrieve ratio, baitfeeder system, aluminum spools, waterproof drag seal, and are of similar weights (26oz and 27.6oz).

The EB 65 holds more line 340/15 vs 280/15 for the coronado, and the EB has 9+1 ball berrings, vs 3+1 for the CD.

The spool on the EB seems to be taller, and shallower, which should add a little distance to a cast (in theory). 

Is one reel better suited to casting from the sand, or designed more specifically for use in and around salt water? Would any of your experiences lead you to believe that one of these two reels is more durable, or a better value in the long run?

Thanks.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

OB,

Do a search, this has been discussed before, I think.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

stainless steel ball berings on the CD seems to be the only diff, from previous posts. 

I guess the lower cost of the CD is from fewer ball berings and no spare spool. Any chance the EB spare spool fits the CD?


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I thought that one was plastic. I'm old, my memory ain't what it use to be.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

The coronado is much better suited for harsh salt water conditions while the epixor was designed for fresh water and light salt water applications. Everyone I know who owns a coronado loves it, I have one too but have not used it yet.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

I just picked up a couple of Ecliptz reels by Okuma 4BB but stainless steel gears and shaft and metal body. Nice reels.You don't need 14 BB to make a good reel.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

There is a article about Okuma Ecliptz in this weeks Fisherman


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Thats cool*

Okuma Epixor EB 65 at sports auth. $70 - 15% off plus a free 2400 yard spool of 17#test stren = $67.35 after shipping costs.

2400 yards is a lot of line for free. They retail that spool for $50.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*25% off coupon*

at Sport Authority store on any single item. You can check your sunday washington post ads that comes with the paper. they have that 25% off every week now i think. At least i have seen that for the last 3 weeks now...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Is that an instore coupon or can it be used online as well?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

i think it's in store only. but when i go to the website, there's an ad on the left side of the screen call " SPRING SPORTS SALE" i think you should call them and ask.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I've been bouncing back and forth between the Okuma CD series, and the Penn SS Series


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would have to say that the Okuma Coronado is better because if the baitrunner feature. Penn also have a reel that has the baitrunner feature but I have not actually used one so I have no opinion on that.


----------

